# Cool bee keeping class coming up



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

This year I learned to keep bees....mainly for the garden.

I started with a small hive with 5 frames this past spring.

I am up to 20 frames, so the hive doubled and doubled again.

I could pull honey, but I want them to be strong for the winter and they will need something to eat.

If your intrested in bee keeping especially in a urban/ suburban areas of Houston, there is a great class coming up.

http://www.mindfulhoney.com/classes.html

I will admit, I was nervous and still am after I p!$$ed them over the summer trying to feed them. Got hit a few times that evening.

BUT this class is good getting you over that, and good before you make the investment.....

If you think you can stand it...give it a try


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've been kicking around the idea of getting some bees.My family kept bees when I was growing up,but I didn't get involved in helping much.Just wasn't interested until the honey was on the table.Anytime a honeybee stings me,I'm ashamed that I bothered him.I love the little boogers.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I started in March by purchasing an existing hive from a fellow living in downtown Austin who thought he was saving the planet by having bees. That was until his girlfriend got stung! He put them up for sale and I bought them to get into it. I now have 6 full size hives going strong! It is a great hobby and is a lot to learn.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I like the idea of not having to tend to them every single day or have someone take care of them if we decide to go on a trip for a few days.I got a story to tell that you cats probably won't believe,but I seen it with my own eyes.A secretary that worked where I did years ago had allergies so bad,she sat at her desk with a blanket over her head and a vaporizer going,answering the phone.She had spent tons of money going to different doctors and missed lots of time at work.She was maybe 25.One day she read a book of old cures that said to eat 2 table spoons of honey every day that was produced within 12 miles where you live.I bought her 2 quarts at Weatherford that was about 25 miles away,but it still worked.In about a month,she started clearing up just when the rest of us all started to goober up,so we hit the honey too.I very rarely snot up like the old days when I was young and really is usually a cold.I eat honey almost daily.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes sir.....I try to eat it weekly, but I have run out since I'm letting them build up.....and I guess I will have to buy some.....

It's like buying fish at the market, when you can go out back and catch it.....it's just weird


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I have been searching on here and online and havent been able to find the answer. I am interested in getting into bee keeping at a property in the hill country that I probably to go 8-10 times a year. Is that often enough to take care of a bee colony?


----------



## d50h (Dec 2, 2005)

for the most part, yes. bees are self sufficient. I have bees on some distant property and they are doing fine. I check them once a month. I suggest more than 1 hive, in case you need to help one hive by giving a frame of brood from the other. Also you can compare how they are doing.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Where you run into issues is when they might start to swarm and you loose half you hive.....like this time of year.....

Also if it gets knocked over or flooded and they need maintenance.....

Last- some like to feed to help....

If its your first hive you will probably want to check it more often ..... just my 2 cents

But the answer to your question - yes you can get away with that


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I took this photo yesterday . I have a bee keeper over here at my place . He brings more as needed .


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I think the upside is there to throw a few hundred dollars at a bee set up. 

When I was reading up on bees the swarming is where they lost me. 

Do yall have any books or websites that you would suggest for a first timer. Maybe a beginner class


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

batmaninja said:


> I think the upside is there to throw a few hundred dollars at a bee set up.
> 
> When I was reading up on bees the swarming is where they lost me.
> 
> Do yall have any books or websites that you would suggest for a first timer. Maybe a beginner class


http://www.mindfulhoney.com/classes.html

This guy is solid! ...very helpful...


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I sure have the urge to get back into bees. We lost our 4 hives to disease from a wild swarm of African bees I captured, plus they were plain bad and chased us out of the garden! So I have 4 sets of hives sitting in the garage. We thought about getting one of the V shaped hives but I'm not paying $800 for one hive. I have really noticed the pollination being much worse without the hives.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

batmaninja said:


> I think the upside is there to throw a few hundred dollars at a bee set up.
> 
> When I was reading up on bees the swarming is where they lost me.
> 
> Do yall have any books or websites that you would suggest for a first timer. Maybe a beginner class


In a nutshell, the top couple of reasons an established hive will swarm.
1. Overcrowded
2. Queen is not producing enough offspring

The old queen always leaves with the swarm while the new one stays in the established hive. Approx half stays and half goes.
The entire hive dictates all of this by constructing new queen and drone cells.
Interesting stuff.


----------

